# This ones for Swizz!!! Hoppin Cemetery :)



## woodswalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Out driving thru the country yesterday....got a bit lost because a bridge had washed out and so I got all turned around...(seems like I get lost a lot)[8D]

 Here's HOPPIN Cemetery....had to stop and get some pics for swizz...he thought that cemetery was taken care of badly you should see this.....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Leaning against a tree??? I really doubt that was his original resting spot....most these stones were so old you couldn't make out a single date or word


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Just laying there broken....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Fell over and has sunk into the ground over the years.....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought it was interesting on these stones that they would write.....here lies John Doe , died 1853, age 31......
    (just example name)


----------



## swizzle (Jun 29, 2010)

That's not bad at all. One of our local cemeteries has kids that go through with sledgehammers and pry bars. 10+ foot monuments get toppled and smashed. 4 wheelers over the older, tall, thin headstones and in one case down the road from here a mausoleum was destroyed. Not just any mausoleum, the biggest one from one of the most prominent families in the area. The thing was destroyed and the skulls from the 2 family members inside were removed. Cannons knocked over, gates taken down and destroyed. In some cases kids have tried to steal the cannons by loading them into their pickup. They find out they're too heavy and leave them there. One cemetery I know of has avoided such a fate by being forgotten all together. It has a prominent member to this area in it and there are trees growing all through the cemetery now including right on top of the graves. Kids will be kids and some are a lot worse then others. Swiz


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 29, 2010)

Kids being kids??????????????----------I would lock and load on them[]


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 29, 2010)

Good grief thats terrible disrespect to the dead...but that kids I guess, some anyway.  I thought the name was funny..."Hoppin"[:-]  First stone I saw tho had that name on it so maybe he was the first buried there....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 29, 2010)

The saddest cemetery I ever saw was in 1983 in a small town I was staying in when I was in Germany. It was a Jewish Cemetery and no one cut the grass. I didn't see any destroyed monuments, or anything, but it was in town and just completely ignored.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> 
> Kids being kids??????????????----------I would lock and load on them[]


 I sometimes wonder which generation of kids has done some of that stuff... it's not just one generation of brats. I'm sure there are plenty of them older than me.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah I wondered if some of that was just from age and getting old and brittle...most the stones you couldn't even tell what they said...and lots dated before 1850's....but kids will be kids..no matter what generation they always had to do some destruction! [&:]  ( Depends a bit on how your raised to...my parents raised 3 very respectful daughters...some people just don't care where their kids are or what they're doing!! and thats a shame.....[>:]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 29, 2010)

We have a boy's home not far from here where kids like this go until they are old enough to go to prison. Not much on rehab. Just a place for kids that no one else wants to deal with. One of my old next door neighbors was in there for murdering his teacher. Him and his friend killed her with a chair, stole her car and then made their way to Florida where they were picked up. I think a lot of problems like this are solely from kids raising kids. Kids are getting knocked up too young and don't want the responsibility. Their kids act out for attention and get the wrong kind. 

 In the town I graduated from they opened up a cemetery before I was born. Not sure the exact year. Well when it was all set one of the workers made a statement saying that they were now open for business and the just needed to wait for customers. He was only in his 40's and a few days later he had a freak accident and he became the first "customer" of the new cemetery. Weird but true story. Swiz


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 29, 2010)

Geez thats a scary story about the teacher....but then your not even safe in school anymore anyway...never no what kinda maniac will shoot the place up....And thats pretty sad that he was the first occupant of the cemetery....what a coincidence[&:]  And yes to many kids raising kids....So many people can't have children and theres people spittin them out right and left that give them up, beat them , mistreat them or what ever....makes me ill just thinking about it![]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     I'm sure each generation did that and many other things[&o]---i never went that far[8|]-------Bad behavior is learned----most of  them are a product of their environment--but i think we all know Right from Wrong[]------or we should[].


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 29, 2010)

You hit the nail right on the head there Fred!!! There are good kids to that get into serious trouble...like a friend of mines son actually started a fire in a little shed and burned the only church in that town down....15 years old charged as an adult...the entire restitution fee was $500,000...he has to pay half.....never in his life time will he be able to do that, plus I don't think the whole town of Grand Junction is even worth that much let alone the church...
    He's a good kid 4.0 GPA but will have that on his record forever.....


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 29, 2010)

I think a lot of this in the modern generations has a lot to do with lack of disciplinary action on the parts of the parents and the schools. As George Carlin said "Soft fruity parents raising soft fruity kids." When these school shootings happen they always say that this phenomenon has always been with us its just that we haven't heard about it. I have to call bullcrap, and state that that kind of logic is only there to give the parents of today an excuse for why their children are running wild. We're not bad parents with our participation trophies instead of teaching kids how to loose with dignity and to rally themselves to do better next time. Giving them time outs instead of a spanking when the do something wrong, thus teaching them that no matter what they do the most extreme punishment they will receive will be sitting in a corner for an hour or so. You don't have to beat a kid to death in order to discipline them, but you can't be a parent and be their friend at the same time. You kid should hate you when they don't get their way, don't cave and give them whatever it is they want because you feel bad.

 It just seems that more and more of these kids are being disserviced by their parents who fill their heads with this notion that everyone is a winner, then when they face the reality of high school cliques and the social stigma of not being one of the rich or popular kids, and the punishment and alienation that goes with that, they snap, pick up a gun and mow down that which stands in the way of the delusion that has been driven in their head by their "everyone is talented" parents that they are somehow special. Yet again I quote Carlin, "Kids are like people, a few winners, and a whole lot of losers."

 A perfect example is the term "act out" what ever happened to "miss-behaving" which has an implied meaning that you are not behaving normally or within the bounds of being acceptable. Act out has no negative connotation so the kids don't really get that they are acting against something, then we expect them to have respect for anything including the dead.

 I have personally seen the effects of punishment as opposed to coddling. My mother wouldn't spare the rod, switch (which I had to get myself), or the belt, if I got out of line, I grew up to be the individual I am today, never really did anything destructive, and respect those around me. My worst offense has been speeding tickets. Now my cousin who was a year younger than myself was coddled and it was usually his sister who go the whipping for something he done and blamed on her. He is now in prison for setting fire to several churches. Maybe the Bible is right when it says, "Spare the rod spoil the child."


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 29, 2010)

What a great reply...to bad everyone couldn't think like that....
   I know i got the wooden spoon on these buns plenty a times when I was a kid....I feel like I was raised right...tho I may not have thought so years ago....but I am truly glad I had the parents I do. I saw how my friends lived and what their lives were like...and as a kid they always wanted to come to my house...and loved my parents...still call them mom and dad to this day!

 But ultimately times have changed and more for the worse....people have no respect for anyone...sometimes not even themselves....It's a shame and I like to think that if I have any kids one day I do as good of job as my parents did!!!

 Amanda


----------



## swizzle (Jun 29, 2010)

One of my cousins is dead set against spankings. He grew up with the belt and fist and swore to never touch his kids. That family is the screamer family. Instead of spanking they raise their voices louder and louder. Now their kids just yell back. There can be a very fine line between punishment and abuse. Overstepping that boundary can have consequences that bridge generations. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> One of my cousins is dead set against spankings. He grew up with the belt and fist and swore to never touch his kids. That family is the screamer family. Instead of spanking they raise their voices louder and louder. Now their kids just yell back. There can be a very fine line between punishment and abuse. Overstepping that boundary can have consequences that bridge generations. Swiz


 
 That's just as bad, but I guess people do the best they know at the time.  I was never hit as a child and was always respectful and well behaved.  I don't think it's  " not sparing of the rod" that keeps children well behaved.  That is the easy way for some parents.  Parenting actually requires work.  I am sure there are lots of well meaning parents who just lost it once and spanked or screamed at their child, though.


----------



## recusant (Jun 29, 2010)

It simply comes down to showing your child who the boss is or else they will think that they are the boss.Some kids are a little smarter in the head and others need to be a little smarter on the ass.Once this is established,things go relatively well until if and when they try to get sneaky.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 29, 2010)

I always grew up knowing I was part Indian. I thought that's why I always had a red butt. I have to say that I earned all of my spankings and I learned from all my spankings as well. My dad didn't like laying a hand on us so he sometimes used his boot or on rare occasion a belt. He only punched me once and I know I didn't deserve the full brunt of it but I also know he was going through a rough time in his life. I guess my point is that you don't have to be who you think you are. You can become a better person then what was taught to you in the past. It takes a conscience effort to become something more and to become a better person. If everyone could just step outside of the box and see who they are and what they are doing to their kids then they might have the reason and the power to change and make an effort to improve their lives and the lives of their children. I grew up thinking that the husband beat the wife and it was acceptable. I changed that as soon as I knew better. If my kids are doing something wrong then they have 1 or 2 no's and then I get up and make what they're doing is punished. Most times its a spanking and into the corner. Them dang diapers aren't helping with my 2 year old. Most times he turns around and smiles at me until I put him in the corner. I'm still learning and always will be. Its the only way to grow. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 30, 2010)

There are many wise young men but not many old fools.

 Learning is never ending.In this way there is no Master, just a better Student.

 To walk a mile in someone elses shoes gives us understanding, but we dont need to keep wearing them.

 Sometimes we need to give ourselves some credit.Sometimes doing a good job is like pis sing yourself in a dark suit...You get a warm feeling but nobody notices.[]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 30, 2010)

Well since we're onto some wide sayings I'll add a few. You got some good ones there Wangan. 

 Worrying is like a rocking chair. It gives you something to do but it doesn't get you anywhere.

 Square Peg, Round Hole, Big Hammer. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 30, 2010)

[]! Those remind me of a couple more.

 "Worry is the interest you pay on trouble you havent got yet".

 Dad used to say"when at first you dont succeed, read the directions." But I say "when at first you dont succeed,use a bigger hammer".


----------



## swizzle (Jun 30, 2010)

Patience is a Virtue....What the Hell is a Virtue?!?

 If you wait to enjoy life after you retire then you'll miss the best years of your life. 

 Make something idiot proof and they'll invent a better idiot.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Patience is a Virtue....What the Hell is a Virtue?!?


 It means that karma takes her time. And payback's a bitch.... Wait it out.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

I always said the my Dad is like a really bad doctor. He has no Patience. []


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's some of what I see way too often around here:


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2010)

more? You won't like it.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2010)

gets worse. This small cemetery is almost wiped out...entirely by cattle.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2010)

...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2010)

yep...I'm digging stones outta the dirt and manure.[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2010)

nuff said....


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

Yup that looks like a small farm cemetery that I saw behind my Uncle's house in KY. The cows had destroyed the fence and were doing their business wherever. That one was creepy. There was finger bones on top of the ground like they were trying to dig their way out. My aunt also claimed to have seen at least one ghost and had quite a few occurrences in the house. The house dates back to 1810. A couple years before my Uncle moved a guy murdered his girlfriend behind the barn when the family was away for the week. 

 Back before the Sacandaga valley was flooded a farmer plowed up some Indian bones. They got someone to move them and went abouts plowing the field. They had to move several grave sites before they flooded the valley and the grave diggers didn't get all the bodies. Some of the newer coffins were still water/air tight and with time and pressure the caskets made it to the surface. There's a few different stories like that around here. as far as I know they are all true but you know how stories get passed down through the years and sometimes get better with age. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jul 1, 2010)

That is sad Charlie but we are stewards for only a little while...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

There is a place around here where I was told Revolutionary War Soldiers were buried in a field. There were stones, but after time, the farmer got tired of having to plow around the stones in his field and ripped them all out. I don't think they know where the stones are, but obviously they do not know where the bodies are now. 

 Badger - if you don't know about this, you need to ask me.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's one I think kids got into.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow I'm really surprised at all the feedback on this....and love hearing every ones input.
      And Charlie that is one of the saddest cemeteries I've ever seen [&:] I remember trips down south to visit my older sister when i was a kid and we'd go thru Kentucky on the way to Arkansas and I remembering seeing  small cemetery plots here and there out in the middle of nowhere....Thought that was pretty neat. Probably the family plot that had owned the land at the time....
   SO many beautiful things were made back in the 1800's and I love seeing them being found and restored and proudly displayed...all of this is a part of our history...More people should take the time to learn about their heritage and the past....It's a important to us and to the children growing up now to know that at one time kids didn't sit on the couch eating chocolate drinking soda and playing video games.....they actually had to use their imagination....Sometime I wonder if people even have one anymore[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a different cemetery.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Same cemetery as last pic


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Close up of above stone.


----------



## Wangan (Jul 1, 2010)

Amanda,Pretty soon the government is going to make imagination illegal because if you think for yourself,they cant do it for you.  BORG = Beginning Of Revolutionary Government... You will be assimilated.Resistance is futile.[]


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

Well Tim...I think they'll just have to lock me up and throw away the key....Reminds me of that movie V for Vendetta.......I have a hard time being told what to do or how to do it....I always have my own way!!

 Kate that last headstone pic is a wow...so old and I like how it stated that he died defending his country.....That right there is history The battle at Gettysburg and there lies a 20 year old man.....
  I would never be able to live with out  an imagination...I think back to what that must have been like and the hard and painful times....makes you wonder if they had much joy in their lives back then....you never see a picture with a smiling face......


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woodswalker
> 
> you never see a picture with a smiling face......


 
 That's because they had to leave the shutter open for a longer period of time than we do now. Easier to hold a serious face. Keep in mind getting your picture taken back then was a big deal & a luxury. Don't want to waste your money on blurry pics!


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

Very true Kate...i never thought of that being the reason[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 1, 2010)

Great pictures, everyone!  It is sad to see the state of these cemeteries.  I'd like to post a few pics, but there was a re-sizing prob when I posted them the first time last winter.  Maybe if I ut them on photobucket or Flickr it would work.  Anyway, this is a reputedly haunted cemetery nearby. There are unmarked graves, graves of modern day American Indians (Seneca), and graves of some ancient Indians.  I'll see what I can do.  It is a neat place.  We almost stopped there yesterday.  I have only been there in the winter.  While some find relief from cemeteries, they make me really sad when I see the gravestones of children.  

 Does anyone know, if I provide a link to a Facebook album, if people will be able to see the rest of my photos as well?  This is the only feasible way for me to show my photos at this time.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

Red...On Face Book you have an option whether you want your pictures to be viewed only by your friends, friends of friends, or everyone. So yes people your not friends could see them thru the link....I have a FB you should look me up if ya want....
   Your cemetery sounds very neat pics would be cool!
 Manda~


----------

